# My poor Sweetie!



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweetie and Lemon had a nail trim yesterday. I muchly prefer the vet doing it because Sweetie's got two turned toes where the nails curl in and Lemon doesn't trust me enough yet to hold her like that. 
Anyway, so we are at the vet and after she does Sweetie's toes she decides to flush his left nostril - some debris had fallen in it. Both birds are moulting right now (AGAIN?! Really budgies??), and it was probably one of the tiny face feathers fallen in. But the real doozy was his right wing was all trembly after she put him back in his carry cage. I've never seen him hold his wing like that before! She asked me if he was a good flyer, and I said I believed so, he's not had any trouble before. So now poor Sweetie's under cage arrest for SEVEN whole days.... NO FLYING ALLOWED! I'm also supposed to monitor him, see if he still holds his wing funny like at the vet. I've two theories - either he struggled a little too much in her hands and hurt himself that way OR in one of those moments when they flap their wings rapidly to loose some feathers when moulting he strained something. Either way, my poor baby! 

Today he's been singing his head off, playing and dancing like always, but I know by day three he's going to be overly clingy and making breaks for the door whenever I open it to get the food dishes... I might have to start putting in the new food at night right before covering them when they are tired and generally don't move from their sleeping spots. 

Also poor Lemon... I can't let her out and not Sweetie, Sweets will get choked and I worry he might fight with her from jealousy.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor Sweetie. Hope the seven days go by quickly. Poor little thing.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Moira,
I'm sorry to hear this and I hope Sweetie makes a quick recovery. I understand your concerns with the stress of Sweeties bed rest and what to do with Lemon as I had the same dilemma with Oisin and Noah. Try to stay strong and remember you have Sweeties best interests at heart. It was hard watching Oisin watch Noah flying around but I felt it would be unfair to keep Noah in when he didn't need it and I know Oisin understood.
Poor Sweetie get well soon :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, poor Sweetie's on house arrest  
I hope the week goes quickly and she can fly again soon!


----------

